# Inkbird IBBQ-4T connection issues



## GavinRob (Jun 23, 2021)

Just received my new IBBQ-4T Wifi thermometer but I'm struggling to connect to the wifi. I have checked the wifi frequency is 2.4GHZ and the encryption is WPA2 but the unit still won't connect. Any advice?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 23, 2021)

Send a message to miya,  

 Inkbirdbbq
  they are sponsors here and she will help you out.

Ryan


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 23, 2021)

GavinRob said:


> Just received my new IBBQ-4T Wifi thermometer but I'm struggling to connect to the wifi. I have checked the wifi frequency is 2.4GHZ and the encryption is WPA2 but the unit still won't connect. Any advice?


Please PM me, thanks!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 24, 2021)

I remember having the same prob. I dont remember the work around. But the inkbird folks will fix ya up. 
Jim


----------



## josdegroot (Jul 2, 2021)

I have a problem with my IBBQ-4BW thermometer. I connected it to my iPhone via WiFi via BBQgo Pro. Connecting to the WiFi network is also fine. When I turn on the Inkbird, it has a continuously WiFi icon within a few seconds and i see the Inkbird on my router as wel (ip: 192.168.1.80)

However, I would like to monitor the temperature on both my iPhone and iPad at the same time. It works perfectly with only my iPhone. If I now only start the BBQgo Pro application on the iPad, I am again asked to connect and enter the WiFi password. I am then unable to connect a second device via both the slow and fast method. Could you help me with this?

Does anyone know how I can connect a second device...why is there an option in the app that you can search on the network for inkbird probes?


----------



## LASLIM03 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hello I am having the same problems with connecting to WiFi. I have tried InkBird pro InkBird plus and BBQ-4T. When I try to connect under fast flashing all the flashing does is goes out when searching and it want connect. I have tried different WiFi settings and even rebooting my router. I don’t know what else to do.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 14, 2022)

LASLIM03 said:


> Hello I am having the same problems with connecting to WiFi. I have tried InkBird pro InkBird plus and BBQ-4T. When I try to connect under fast flashing all the flashing does is goes out when searching and it want connect. I have tried different WiFi settings and even rebooting my router. I don’t know what else to do.



Please try solw mode connecting with this guide video.


----------



## LASLIM03 (Apr 16, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Please try solw mode connecting with this guide video.



Hello. I tried that and still nothing.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 17, 2022)

LASLIM03 said:


> Hello. I tried that and still nothing.


Please send me a connecting video of your phone and the unit to my mail box [email protected]
Absolutely will send u free replacement after our tech team confirm the problem. Waiting for your reply.


----------



## LASLIM03 (Apr 18, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Please send me a connecting video of your phone and the unit to my mail box [email protected]
> Absolutely will send u free replacement after our tech team confirm the problem. Waiting for your reply.


Hello. I sent two emails. The videos where to big to send in one email. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 18, 2022)

LASLIM03 said:


> Hello. I sent two emails. The videos where to big to send in one email. Thanks for the help.


Will reply u on mail box.


----------



## LASLIM03 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello. Have you come up with anything? I haven’t received a email.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 25, 2022)

LASLIM03 said:


> Hello. I sent two emails. The videos where to big to send in one email. Thanks for the help.









Reply you one weeks ago.


----------



## LASLIM03 (May 2, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Will reply u on mail box.


Hello do you have any updates? I haven’t received any emails.


----------



## LASLIM03 (May 2, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> View attachment 630204
> 
> Reply you one weeks ago.


Hello. Sorry for the confusion. My phone put your email in my junk mail and I just found it. Thanks for the help.


----------

